
A Bayesian Model to Calculate Whether My Wife Is Pregnant or Not - dmit
http://www.sumsar.net/blog/2015/11/a-bayesian-model-to-calculate-whether-my-wife-is-pregnant/
======
irixusr
I had a feeling my wife was pregnant even when a doctor and test said no. 14
mo. later my beautiful 5 month old girl only goes to sleep sprawled on her
daddy's chest :D

